# Manter uma estação remota



## Vince (14 Jan 2011 às 12:59)

Volta e meia algumas pessoas queixam-se da dificuldade que é manter online uma estação remota. Cortes de electricidade, de Net, reinicializações, etc, uma serie de problemas que podem ocorrer e lá ficamos sem dados até que haja disponibilidade em lá ir resolver o problema.

Quem mantém estações remotas que partilhe aqui as suas dificuldades e experiências, dicas de configuração, software de acesso remoto, etc, para lidar com as dificuldades mais frequentes.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Bom, relativamente à estação do Sitio das Fontes, quase que se pode dizer que é uma estação remota, tendo em conta a especificidade do local.

As infraestruturas existentes (electricidade e telefone) são as minimas e possíveis. As comunicações são apenas de ADSL (fraca), pois não há Cabo naquela zona.

Outra questão é a de que nem sempre está pessoal no Sitio das Fontes, principalmente aos fins-de-semana.

Assim, os problemas mais recorrentes que aconteciam ou que ainda acontecem, têm a ver com falhas de energia e de rede telefónica. Quanto às falhas de energia (apesar de o Sitio das Fontes ser alimentado por painéis fotovoltaicos, está também ligado à rede da EDP, e o inversor que gere as ligações às vezes "confunde-se" um bocado), pouco há a fazer. Tenho instalada uma UPS no pc da Estação, que para falhas pontuais de energia, mantém o pc a trabalhar, mas ainda falta outra UPS ligada ao bastidor das comunicações onde está o router.

Quanto às falhas na rede telefónica (agora menos frequentes), as soluções também não abundam. A única opção é a instalação de uma placa móvel de internet. Mas ali, as placas móveis apenas apanham rede GSM e fraca... mas pronto, é uma opção que será instalada de futuro. 

Costumo aceder remotamente ao pc da estação através do Logmein, o que me dá um imenso jeito (pois acedo à estação de qualquer lugar), principalmente para monitorizar as ligações ao Wunderground e ao Meteoclimatic, e para verificação online dos dados em tempo real e configurações necessárias efectuar pontualmente.

De vez em quando aparecem alguns problemas com o antivirus, que se lembrou a actualizar e, não sei porquê, paralisou o envio de dados para o site. Ou com actualizações do Windows ou outro software, que às vezes também bloqueia o envio para o site Meteofontes ou para o Meteoclimatic.  Para estas situações, o Logmein é o meu "pronto-socorro", que me permite solucioná-las sem ter que ir ao local.


----------

